# problem with ec220



## juner (Apr 18, 2014)

I have taken my delonghi ec220 machine apart to replace the gaskets but a small piece shot out and i do not know where it goes. It looks like a small conelike spring with a clear plastic top. can anyone help


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Can you take a pic?

Could be part of the pressurisation in the basket or portafilter that produces fake crema.


----------



## juner (Apr 18, 2014)

Have attached photo hope this helps also have reassembled machine without this part. When it heats up and the red light goes to green it trips the power. appreciate any help you can give. thanks juner


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I have no idea what that is, a bit worrying it trips the power! Might be worth emailing Delonghi and asking for an assembly diagram?


----------



## juner (Apr 18, 2014)

ok thanks for replying will contact delonghi


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hope they can help!

the forum was lagging this morning, didnt mean to post 3 times


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2014)

That definitely goes above the group disperser - it's a very simple one way valve. If not having it causes the machine to trip the electrics then you may have burnt out the element (because the boiler isn't holding water when the pump isn't running, and the element has fried because it's too dry). Although, if you completely stripped the machine, you may have got a wiring connection wrong on rebuild....

A parts diagram will help you. And maybe a wiring diagram as well? I think the tripping is more likely a wrong connection, which may not have actually damaged anything. Depending how quickly it trips after you power it up...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow havn't seen one of those for ages, I think it was in some of the really cheap machines I reviewed years ago. Nic got it perfectly right...it's a poor substitute for not having a 3 way solenoid valve. it opens under pressure and then closes at around 3 or 4 bar. Enough to unlock the group without sneezing, and just enough to prevent the brew system leaking. So no backflushing for that little beastie. With any luck it's permanently nadgered and you can go out and buy something else:act-up:


----------

